# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > خبر: کتاب برنامه‌نویسی چندنخی و موازی در .NET (از .NET 1.0 الی .NET 4.5)

## m_omrani

*برنامه‌نوسیی وظیفه‌ای در .NET 4.0 & 4.5*
 


* ترجمه و تالیف:* سید منصور عمرانی
* تعداد صفحات:* 670
* انتشارات:* پندار پارس
* سال انتشار:* اردیبهشت 1391
 *عرضه شده در بیست و پنجمین نمایشگاه کتاب تهران (1391)، سالن 16B دانشگاهی غرفه‌ی 27، انتشرات پندار پارس.*

* توضیح مختصر کتاب:*
برنامه‌نویسی چندنخی و موازی همواره یکی از زمینه‌های ترسناک دنیای برنامه‌نویسی بوده است. این کتاب شما را دقیقاً به قلب منبع ترس یعنی غار تاریک و دلهره‌آور برنامه‌نویسی موازی در سکوی .NET می‌برد و تمام اتاق‌ها، دالان‌ها، دخمه‌ها و راه‌های این سرزمین پر رمز و راز را برای شما روشن می‌کند و ضمن برحذر داشتن شما از خطرات و تهدیدهای بالقوه، شما را به گنج‌ها و ثروت‌های پنهان این سرزمین رهنمون می‌کند.

بعد از خواندن این کتاب می‌توانید مطمئن باشید چیزی در زمینه‌ی برنامه‌نویسی چندنخی و موازی در .NET وجود ندارد که از آن مطلع نباشید. مهم‌ترین ویژگی کتاب این است که بحث آن نظری نیست. علاوه بر این که دانش خود را با جدیدترین دستاورد .NET 4.0 و .NET 4.5 یعنی «برنامه‌نویسی غیرهمزمان» یا async programming به روز می‌کنید، کاربردهایی را یاد خواهید گرفت که می‌توانید به طور عملی آنها را در برنامه‌ها به کار ببرید و با به کار بستن تکنیک‌های اجرای موازی، برنامه‌هایی بسیار سریع‌تر و کاربرپسندتر بنویسید. در واقع بدون اغراق پس از خواندن این کتاب افق جدیدی پیش روی شما باز خواهد شد و می‌توانید برنامه‌هایی بنویسید که اجرایی بسیار نرم و روان داشته باشند و مهم‌تر از همه مقیاس‌پذیر باشند، به طوری که هر جایی و در هر سیستمی نصب شوند به طور خودکار از حداکثر توان پردازش سکوی سخت‌افزار نیز بهره بگیرند.

* برخی از مطالب کتاب:*

کلاس Thread و اصول برنامه‌نویسی چندنخی کلاسیکدستور lock و انواع ساختارهای هماهنگ‌سازی (Monitor، WaitHandle، Mutex، Semaphore، Interlocked، EventWaitHandle، AutoResetEvent، ManualResetEvent، SemaphoreSlim، ManualResetEventSlIm، CountdownEvent، Barrier)راه‌اندازی کُند به صورت ایمن (Safe Lazy Initialization)انبار محلی نخ (Thread Local Storage) و انواع متن (CallContext، LogicalCallContext، ExecutionContext، SynchronizationContext)انواع تایمرها در .NET (تایمرهای چندنخی و تک نخی و تایمر چند رسانه‌ای ویندوز)فراخوانی غیر همزمان نماینده‌ها ADI (Asynchronous Delegate Invokation)الگوی لغو مشارکتی (Cooperative Cancellation)کتابخانه‌ی TPL (برنامه‌نویسی وظیفه‌ای بر اساس Task، وظایف متوالی، TaskCompletionSource و ...)کلاس  Parallel و حلقه‌های موازی (For/ForEach)فناوری PLINQ (پرس و جوهای LINQ موازی)کلکسیون‌های هم‌روند (Concurrent collections شامل ConcurrentStack، ConcurrentQueue، ConcurrentBag، BlockingCollcetion)الگوی برنامه‌نویسی غیر همزمان (APM) و بهره‌وری در منابع با استفاده از متدهای BeginXXX/EndXXXالگوی غیر همزمان مبتنی بر رویداد (EAP) و شرح کامل کلاس BackgroundWorkerالگوی غیر همزمان وظیفه‌ای TAPپیشرفته‌ترین و ساده‌ترین شکل برنامه‌نویسی موازی در .NET 4.5 بر اساس کلمات async/awaitروش‌های مختلف دسترسی به المان‌های واسط کاربر از سایر نخ‌هاCOM و آپارتمان‌هادستورات SIMD و کتابخانه‌های خاص برنامه‌نویسی موازی MKL و IPP
* محتویات DVD ضمیمه:*

کُدهای ضمیمه‌ی کتاب شامل 176 مثال عملیاسناد مفید (مستندات برنامه‌نویسی وظیفه‌ای و Dataflow نوشته‌ی استفن توب از مایکروسافت، جزئیات بهبودهای اعمال شده به کتابخانه‌ی TPL در .NET 4.5، توابع غیر همزمان و تکرارگر در VB)لینک‌های مفید در خصوص برنامه‌نویسی چندنخی و موازیلیست منابع و مراجع کتابتعدای برنامه‌ی مفید شامل:
Microsoft Visual Studio Async CTPParallel Extension Libraries SamplesCPU-Z 1.6Process MonitorT-MonitorOracle VM VirtualBox 4.1و 7 ساعت فیلم آموزشی از کارگاه‌های مایکروسافت در کنفرانس BUILD 2011 (اکتبر 2011) شامل:
آینده‌ی زبان‌های C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ و VB (اندرس سلزبرگ: رهبر و معمار کامپایلرهای .NET)قابلیت‌های جدید .NET 4.5 (جاشوا گودمن: مدیر تیم‌ها و پروژه‌های برنامه‌نویسی در مایکروسافت)ساخت برنامه‌های موازی با استفاده از .NET و Visual Studio (استفن توب: برنامه‌نویس ارشد تیم برنامه‌نویسی موازی)تفکر غیر همزمان: بهترین رهیافت‌ها برای کسب بهترین سرعت و کارایی (استفن توب)نگرش یک برنامه‌نویس .NET نسبت به برنامه‌نویسی  در Windows 8 (کرزیسلوف کوالیا)استفاده از Windows RunTime در C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ و VB (هری پیسرسون، جس کاپلان)بررسی سرعت و کارایی با استفاده از جعبه ابزار WPT (Windows Performance Toolkit) (مایکل میلراد)


*لیست مراجع و منابع اصلی کتاب:*
Essential C#‎‎‎ 4.0 از انتشارات Addison-Wesley نوشته‌ی مارک میکائلیس سال 2010Pro .NET 4.0 Parallel Programming in C#‎‎ از انتشارات Wrox نوشته‌ی آدام فریمن سال 2010Accelerated C#‎‎ 2010 از انتشارات Apress نوشته‌ی تری نَش سال 2010Pro C#‎‎ 2010 and .NET 4.0 Platform از انتشارات Apress نوشته‌ی اندرو ترولسن سال 2010C#‎‎ 4.0 The Complete Reference از انتشارات McGraw-Hill نوشته‌ی هربرت شیلدت سال 2010CLR via C#‎‎ 3rd Edition از انتشارات مایکروسافت نوشته‌ی جفری ریچتر سال 2010C#‎‎ 4.0 in a Nutshell از انتشارات OReilly نوشته‌ی جوزف و بن آلباهاری سال 2010Practical .NET 2 and C#‎‎ 2 از انتشارات ParadoxalPress نوشته‌ی پاتریک اسماچیا سال 2006Professional Parallel Programming with C#‎‎ 4.0 از انتشارات Wrox نوشته‌ی گاستون هیلار سال 2010Windows Internalls 5th Edition از انتشارات مایکروسافت نوشته‌ی مارک روزینویچ، دیوید سالامان سال 2009Essential COM از انتشارات Addison-Wesley نوشته‌ی دان باکس سال 1997Patterns of Parallel Programming in .NET (C#‎‎) از سایت مایکروسافت نوشته‌ی استفن توبTask-Based Asynchronous Pattern از سایت مایکروسافت نوشته‌ی استفن توب

*قابل سفارش  از سايت انتشارات پندار پارس www.pendarepars.com*

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
آیا امکان ارسال از طریق پست وجود دارد با تشکر

----------

